# Falling boxes mechanism



## Eugene (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi. first time making some prop so might need some help. 
I have an idea of stacked boxes that will be attached to each other and will be pushed when someone passes nearby, like they are going to fall. And then retracted back. Location is outside near external wall, I have a window on 2nd floor there so I can use some push-pull device there. I'm thinking of linear actuator, but still not sure if it will do the job. Actuator I want to buy can travel 46 mm/s and has a stroke 200mm. That may be enough to push but I'm not sure if that's enough to draw this back... 
Does anyone has any ideas of what I need to use here? May be I'm wrong with linear actuator and there is something easier... 

Thanks


----------



## TXYardHaunter (Sep 20, 2021)

Something like this? Not sure if this helps but sounds like what you are trying to do. Old video from GothGloom Spookhouse.


----------



## Eugene (Sep 11, 2021)

TXYardHaunter said:


> Something like this?...


Yep, something similar. I just think to use regular carton boxes with some reinforcements. And that's good idea to have mechanism inside the box not in the window like I though. Thanks


----------



## TXYardHaunter (Sep 20, 2021)

Eugene said:


> Yep, something similar. I just think to use regular carton boxes with some reinforcements. And that's good idea to have mechanism inside the box not in the window like I though. Thanks


here is another similar one I remember too.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the "Falling Boxes" version. It has true falling movement that is stopped. Will look real. I have seen similar gags over the years that are solid pneumatic and they look too controlled.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Falling Boxes Prop PDF.pdf


----------



## Eugene (Sep 11, 2021)

Aquayne said:


> Falling Boxes Prop PDF.pdf


Cool! That's the design I plan to implement. I just wonder if it can return itself back to rest position.

I might connect actuator to the safety wire and run actuator to below starting position to pull those boxes back.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

If the wire was connected to the piston and it retracted far enough down, it will pull the boxes back into place. One moving part to run the whole thing.


----------

